# seasonal contract



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi 

New to the site and looking for some help. I have a client that is looking for a seasonal contract and I have never bid on a contract like this. What I am looking for is the amount of snowfalls or pushes for the last three years on average so I can give a fair bid on this property. The contract is for a western suburb of Chicago ( St. Charles). Any help would be great.

Bsmitty


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Figure out how much you'll charge per push then multiply it by your average numbers of pushes. Sorry,don't know your snow totals there.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=3527&refer=

http://www.archives.gov/research/guide-fed-records/groups/027.html

http://weather.org/weatherorg_records_and_averages.htm


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;1053019 said:


> Figure out how much you'll charge per push then multiply it by your average numbers of pushes. Sorry,don't know your snow totals there.


pretty good advice, but dont think its failproof, many times i end up thousands over or thousands under and have to adjust at the end to really what i feel is a fair price... but gives you a close starting point usually.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ramairfreak98ss;1054023 said:


> pretty good advice, but dont think its failproof, many times i end up thousands over or thousands under and have to adjust at the end to really what i feel is a fair price... but gives you a close starting point usually.


I've been fairly close all the time.In fact sometimes I'll round it up a little higher just to make sure that it's a good deal for me.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;1054041 said:


> I've been fairly close all the time.In fact sometimes I'll round it up a little higher just to make sure that it's a good deal for me.


well your better at it then i am


----------

